# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  SERVICIO DE MAQUILA - SACHA INCHI

## Patriciagro

*NUESTRA EMPRESA CUENTA CON AMPLIA EXPERIENCIA EN TODA LA LINEA DE PROCESO DE SACHA INCHI, OFRECEMOS SERVICIO DE DESCAPSULADO, DESCASCARILLADO DE SACHA INCHI  PARA OBTENER ALMENDRAS LISTAS PARA EL TOSTADO, SERVICIO DE OBTENCIÓN DE ACEITE Y HARINA GELATINIZADA RESPECTIVAMENTE.* *CONTAMOS CON EQUIPOS MODERNOS Y SOFISTICADOS QUE ASEGURAN LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD DE LOS PRODUCTOS PROCESADOS Y PERSONAL CALIFICADO CON EXPERIENCIA. NUESTRA PLANTA SE ENCUENTRA EN TARAPOTO - SAN MARTIN, EN EL MISMO LUGAR DONDE SE CONSIGUE LA MEJOR SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI EN EL MUNDO. * MAQUILA.jpgTemas similares: SERVICIO MAQUILA TOSTADO DE SEMILLAS DE SACHA INCHI Sacha Inchi y Cañihua Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## dangoba2000

Un telefono

----------


## Patriciagro

Buen dia, por favor contactar a 987613204 o al fijo 01 4378938.
Gracias.

----------


## industriaalimentaria

SERVICIO COMPLETO DE SACHA INCHI PARA EXPORTACIÓN 
 INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA ARIAS DEL PERU SAC móvil: 975324388
Fijo: 3548327

----------


## industriaalimentaria

SERVICIO COMPLETO DE SACHA INCHI PARA EXPORTACIÓN
Email:  juancarlosusil@gmail.com 
INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA ARIAS DEL PERU SAC móvil: 975324388
Fijo: 3548327

----------


## Patriciagro

Buen dia, agradecemos su comunicacion 01 4378938 / 987613204.

----------

